# Just Got My Magic Trackpad!



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Works great - exactly as you'd expect. It's big... but not too big. Feels like using a 27" MacBook now when I use my 27" iMac. I like it much better than the Magic Mouse.

Some Pics (click on the thumbnails for bigger ones...)

The Box it came in:



Compared to the BT Keyboard and Magic Mouse:



The Image I really wanted to see in reviews, but never did - it on top of the BT Keyboard for exact sizing... It's almost 1/2. I'd say like 2/5ths?



And the mighty mouse on top of it - again for sizing:


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Me too. Seems to work well. 

I'll have to give it a real try out later when processing pictures.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Works great - exactly as you'd expect. It's big... but not too big. Feels like using a 27" MacBook now when I use my 27" iMac. *I like it much better than the Magic Mouse.*


Care to elaborate? In what specific ways does it have an advantage over the Magic Mouse?


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I can not wait to get to an Apple store to try one of these, I am sure it will end up on my wish list., I was impressed with the magic mouse but it was not worth the US$70 to me.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Care to elaborate? In what specific ways does it have an advantage over the Magic Mouse?


Quick answer:










Versus Magic Mouse's, what... 3 or 4 gestures? I missed activating Expose on the Magic Mouse - and the three-finger drag is something that I completely have fallen in love with. I spend a lot of time on my laptop and now I get the same experience with my desktop. 

I also read in Macworld's review that if you have a Large screen the Trackpad may not be for you... but I say the opposite. You can flick your finger on the trackpad, and end up on the other side of the screen. With the Magic Mouse, I had to pick it up 2-3 times to fully pull the cursor from one side of the 27" iMac to the other.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ARS has a decent review up too:

Magic Trackpad or tragic Mac pad? A review

Though it ends with a "no-one really needs this..." the points are good, such as:

"I find myself splitting my time between a 27" iMac and a 13" MacBook Pro... I use a Magic Mouse and the multitouch trackpad that is built into my MacBook Pro. I constantly find myself trying to perform multitouch gestures—ones that only work on Apple's trackpad—on the mouse, and find myself regularly wishing for a better input device on my desktop."

I'm in the same boat (though on a 15" MBP  ) and I love being able to Multi-Touch on my desktop now. I got a Magic Mouse at launch and I've loved it less and less the more I used it. I tried Better Touch Tool and Magic Prefs with varying degrees of success. Magic Trackpad has it all for me. If I want to do hardcore script/text editing, for sure I'll still use a regular mouse (logitech Bluetooth FTW!), but for day to day, the Magic Trackpad now has my business


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been waiting for one of these for years. I got mine today and so far I'm very happy with it. It's a bit big, but I can get used to it I think  I much prefer this to a magic mouse as well ... the MM is too small for my liking (as in too thin, not tall enough for my big hands).


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

one thing that i would like to see is a USB version of the magic trackpad.

Besides aesthetics, i don't see any benefit to it being bluetooth. 

I just hate replacing batteries. always happens at the worst time.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I am very interested in this device, nice to hear such good reviews.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

i-rui said:


> one thing that i would like to see is a USB version of the magic trackpad.
> 
> Besides aesthetics, i don't see any benefit to it being bluetooth.
> 
> I just hate replacing batteries. always happens at the worst time.


Agreed. That's why Apple wants you to buy their $29 Battery Charger.  Their advice: two in the keyboard, two in the trackpad and two charging at all times.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Quick answer:
> 
> 
> I also read in Macworld's review that if you have a Large screen the Trackpad may not be for you... but I say the opposite. You can flick your finger on the trackpad, and end up on the other side of the screen. With the Magic Mouse, I had to pick it up 2-3 times to fully pull the cursor from one side of the 27" iMac to the other.


I have dual 24" screens and it seemed to be fine. I only got to play for a few minutes so far.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Quick answer:
> *
> Versus Magic Mouse's, what... 3 or 4 gestures? * I missed activating Expose on the Magic Mouse - and the three-finger drag is something that I completely have fallen in love with. I spend a lot of time on my laptop and now I get the same experience with my desktop.
> 
> I also read in Macworld's review that if you have a Large screen the Trackpad may not be for you... but I say the opposite. You can flick your finger on the trackpad, and end up on the other side of the screen. *With the Magic Mouse, I had to pick it up 2-3 times to fully pull the cursor from one side of the 27" iMac to the other.*



BetterTouchTool gives you more than that.

I have 2 x 24" monitors and I can get from the left side monitor 1 to the right side of monitor 2 and back again (over and over... I just did it) with just one wrist movement, without any strain easily. 

You may want to take a look at your tracking setting in the System Preferences. Mine are set all the way to the right to Fast... I am going almost twice the distance without having to lift up the MM once.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I must say that I quite the like the Trackpad. My mouse just died and it has been a decent replacement thus far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> I also read in Macworld's review that if you have a Large screen the Trackpad may not be for you... but I say the opposite. You can flick your finger on the trackpad, and end up on the other side of the screen. With the Magic Mouse, I had to pick it up 2-3 times to fully pull the cursor from one side of the 27" iMac to the other.


The Macworld reviewer is out to lunch then, I have 5 screens (6th is currently being repaired) 30, 2x24, 2x17 and I have no troubles at all getting the pointer where I want. Between the magic trackpad and my faithful Logitech Trackman trackball I'm covered.

After using it for another few hours last night I'm very happy with it.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

This thing is really solid. It weighs 190g with batteries, just over 1/2 the weight of the Apple wireless keyboard (370g w batteries). The profile and size matches the wireless keyboard, so if you put the trackpad at the end of the keyboard, they fit, although the bottom edge of the trackpad is slightly raised to the keyboard (due to the 'click' space . 
Trackpad is just under half the width of the wireless keyboard. If you are trying to visualize how wide the trackpad is- holding the trackpad over the keyboard, from the right edge of the keyboard, the trackpad width covers to half of the 'n' key of the keyboard. The trackpad has a slightly different colouring to the wireless keyboard.

I should have checked this first, but Inklet/Pogo does not currently work with the Magic Trackpad. TenOne is working on a software update for Inklet, hopefully available some time next week. This will be fantastic- wireless sketch pad!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> BetterTouchTool gives you more than that.
> 
> I have 2 x 24" monitors and I can get from the left side monitor 1 to the right side of monitor 2 and back again (over and over... I just did it) with just one wrist movement, without any strain easily.
> 
> You may want to take a look at your tracking setting in the System Preferences. Mine are set all the way to the right to Fast... I am going almost twice the distance without having to lift up the MM once.


I've played with Better touch Tool and never had it go to my liking. I've had it set to trigger Expose with three fingers, etc... and it was always a bit janky IMHO. 

I've also set the Magic Mouse to track faster - and I wasn't unimpressed by it, but I'm editing scripts and text and I need a bit more precision than one flick of the mouse taking me to the other side. With the Trackpad I get slow movement with a finger drag or fast movement with a finger flick. Best of Both worlds for my use.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I called Carbon Computing today 4 times and no one answered.  Maybe tomorrow.
Must have been busy.


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I may have a use for the Magic Trackpad because I use a mouse in the left hand, but for some reason when it comes to a trackpad I use the right hand.

It might make a good combo.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I've played with Better touch Tool and never had it go to my liking. I've had it set to trigger Expose with three fingers, etc... and it was always a bit janky IMHO.
> 
> I've also set the Magic Mouse to track faster - and I wasn't unimpressed by it, but I'm editing scripts and text and I need a bit more precision than one flick of the mouse taking me to the other side. With the Trackpad I get slow movement with a finger drag or fast movement with a finger flick.  Best of Both worlds for my use.


Glad that you like it so much and it suits your needs so well... Generally I have a bias toward track pads, i.e., I hate them. 

But maybe I will go to an Apple store and try this one out... see if my opinion changes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

screature said:


> Glad that you like it so much and it suits your needs so well... Generally I have a bias toward track pads, i.e., I hate them.
> 
> But maybe I will go to an Apple store and try this one out... see if my opinion changes.


Yep trackpads are one of those things you like or hate.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Interesting to note $69 CDN and $69 US. Same with the battery kit $29 CDN/US,
Now if we could only get the same for computers!


----------



## projz (Jun 3, 2010)

Niagaramark said:


> Interesting to note $69 CDN and $69 US. Same with the battery kit $29 CDN/US,
> Now if we could only get the same for computers!


At least we got the iPhone for less!

The only downside I find is that is uses batteries (pain in the ass)


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish they would let you take the trackpad instead of their crappy mouse when ordering a new iMac


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Newdeal said:


> I wish they would let you take the trackpad instead of their crappy mouse when ordering a new iMac


Crappy is in the eye of the holder... I love my MM... to each their own. But I agree it would be a good thing if they gave you the option. Probably because it is too new a product. Maybe once it has been around a year or so they will offer it as an option.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Just picked up a Magic Pad at the Rideau Store today. I have to say that I like it much better than the Magic Mouse. 

For me, the mouse does not feel quite right - it's too small for my hand and too low of a profile. My wife did not like the Magic Mouse too much either - again, an ergonomics issue.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I would consider this if I weren't attached to my Kensington Expert trackball. I keep trying new pointing devices and always end up returning them.


----------



## breakfast (Jun 25, 2009)

Does the Magic Trackpad have a grippy bottom?

I'm trying to get my parents to buy themselves an iMac to replace their old PC that chugs pretty hard and I think they'd like one so long as that it didn't slide all over the desk.

I dunno if I could go back to a mouse after using the trackpad on my MBP for a year. I'm in love


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Yes, sort of.
The two front feet are rubber, one inch rubber strips on the bottom of the battery compartment- same as the aluminum slimline keyboard.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Nm


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

breakfast said:


> Does the Magic Trackpad have a grippy bottom?
> 
> I'm trying to get my parents to buy themselves an iMac to replace their old PC that chugs pretty hard and I think they'd like one so long as that it didn't slide all over the desk.
> 
> I dunno if I could go back to a mouse after using the trackpad on my MBP for a year. I'm in love


I use mine on a pretty slippy desk - and the rubber feet hold it firmly in place. Not an issue at all.


----------



## tangje (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope to get to an Apple Store to try one out but I have a feeling I'll like it more than the Magic Mouse. I bought one, used it for a few days, but could never get used to the low profile. I'd like to be able to use the same multitouch gestures on my MBA as when I have it hooked up to an external monitor so I think I'll give the Magic Trackpad a try.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I have the magic mouse and trackpad and I think they are both great. Sometimes I forget where my fingers are and find myself gesturing on the wrong device. It will take awhile to become comfortable with them both. I don't have multiple screens but I can travel the full length of my 27" iMac with one easy swipe so I don't think there would be problems.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just picked up a Magic Trackpad today, :clap: I LOVE IT.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

I find it funny how some people rave about the stupidest of products. I mean come on? Magic Trackpad? Really? Theirs nothing Magic about it, its a stupid overpriced trackpad which was ripped out of a laptop. Can apple really stoop any lower? :/

And if its a Crapple, the crowds go wild, no matter what it is.

-TPCM

(Though im thinking of upgrading to an iPhone 4, that i give them.)


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Niagaramark said:


> Interesting to note $69 CDN and $69 US. Same with the battery kit $29 CDN/US,
> Now if we could only get the same for computers!


Its because they love 69 


 TPCM


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

TPCM said:


> I find it funny how some people rave about the stupidest of products. I mean come on? Magic Trackpad? Really? Theirs nothing Magic about it, its a stupid overpriced trackpad which was ripped out of a laptop. Can apple really stoop any lower? :/
> 
> And if its a Crapple, the crowds go wild, no matter what it is.


I have a Macbook pro and love the trackpad on it. Well I thought it would be good for my Mac Mini HTPC setup instead of using a mouse on a coffee table. I would not be so quick to judge.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

kramer15 said:


> I have a Macbook pro and love the trackpad on it. Well I thought it would be good for my Mac Mini HTPC setup instead of using a mouse on a coffee table. I would not be so quick to judge.


And i love the one on my MacBook. Just find the idea stupid.

-TPCM


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

TPCM said:


> And i love the one on my MacBook. Just find the idea stupid.
> 
> -TPCM


How can you love it on the MacBook but find it stupid when it is scaled up and made available for desktop users that want it?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

TPCM said:


> And i love the one on my MacBook. Just find the idea stupid.
> 
> -TPCM


although if it was your idea and could make millions you would love it


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

The trackpad wa designed as a portable pointing device for laptops. Having one on a desktop makes no sense when you can have the luxury of a mouse. This whole apple fanboy attitude I find hilarious. Somewhat reminds me why I left the Mac.

-tpcm

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

TPCM said:


> And i love the one on my MacBook. Just find the idea stupid.





TPCM said:


> And if its a Crapple, the crowds go wild, no matter what it is.





TPCM said:


> MacBook mid-2009. 2.13ghz/2gb/500gb/superdrive/10.6.4
> iPhone 2G 8GB/iOS 3.1.3 - Jailbroken with RedSn0w. MMS enabled



I think you need to resolve some issues you have with internal conflict.

EDIT - i just noticed your macbook probably doesn't even have multi-touch.

no wonder you don't get the magic trackpads appeal.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

TPCM said:


> The trackpad wa designed as a portable pointing device for laptops. Having one on a desktop makes no sense when you can have the luxury of a mouse. This whole apple fanboy attitude I find hilarious. Somewhat reminds me why I left the Mac.


We will decide what makes sense. I believe your negative comments make no sense. All you had to do is make a response that you don't like the trackpad, instead you are calling us a bunch a fanboys and we will buy anything that apple makes. This is unnecessary and not welcome in these forums. If you left Mac you should leave this forums too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

TPCM has one valid point. The trackpad was developed for laptops and is fine there and I like it. To produce one for a desktop machine over a mouse is well, for fanboys. Just saying.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, lots of drama here. You would think we were a bunch of immature teenagers. To each his own. 

It's all pretty easy - if you don't like it, don't buy it. If enough people don't like it, it will likely fail as a product and be taken off the market and you will not have to try to convince others how stupid it is (or you could come back and gloat).

I happen to like the multi-touch features on my MacBook Pro trackpad and wished there was a similar product for my iMac. Lo and behold, Apple came up with one - perhaps I am not alone. 

Who knows, we may do away with mice and trackpads soon and switch to gesturing. Whatever.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

SINC said:


> TPCM has one valid point. The trackpad was developed for laptops and is fine there and I like it. To produce one for a desktop machine over a mouse is well, for fanboys. Just saying.


I love having the same kind of input device whether my laptop sits on my desk with my external keyboard and raised stand (for better posture), or whether I'm at a café or on my bed or what not.

I love my magic trackpad, having all the gestures, not having to move it around just using my fingers, etc.

I can even use it on my Android phone if I feel like showing off.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I have both a Macbook and a desktop. I'm using a Magic Mouse, but will probably give the Magic Pad a go. I'd be curious to see if I could use it along with my mouse (at the same time).


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> TPCM has one valid point. The trackpad was developed for laptops and is fine there and I like it. To produce one for a desktop machine over a mouse is well, for fanboys. Just saying.


I don't agree with that point SINC, it has nothing to do with "fanboy-ism". In years past I loved my Kensington Turbo mouse which was a track ball with 4 buttons. That was in the OS 9 and ADB days and more times than not, miss it. I'm considering going this route again (ie a "static" pointing device) when I replace the old g4 and g5 and this just may be it. I could use it with my MBP, but I think it would best serve a desktop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

TPCM said:


> The trackpad wa designed as a portable pointing device for laptops. Having one on a desktop makes no sense when you can have the luxury of a mouse. This whole apple fanboy attitude I find hilarious. Somewhat reminds me why I left the Mac.
> 
> -tpcm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I find things quite the opposite, a mouse to me is not a luxury at all, but a trackpad that supports multi touch and all the gestures that it does is a luxury. Each to their own. I've been wanting a trackpad like this for my desktop for years and am very happy they finally released one. Mice are very 20th century


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

SINC said:


> TPCM has one valid point. The trackpad was developed for laptops and is fine there and I like it. To produce one for a desktop machine over a mouse is well, for fanboys. Just saying.


My but you are very set in your ways SiNC. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> ...Mice are very 20th century


The first one looks like it was from the 19th century...  we have come a long way in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mguertin said:


> My but you are very set in your ways SiNC. Don't knock it till you try it.


Like I said, I love the trackpad on my MBP and use it 90% of the time, so yeah, I certainly have tried it.

But I wouldn't even consider using it at my desktop with my mini and 23" monitor.

A mouse is a much better option. That's not set in my ways, that's my preference via experience using Macs since 1985.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

SINC said:


> Like I said, I love the trackpad on my MBP and use it 90% of the time, so yeah, I certainly have tried it.
> 
> But I wouldn't even consider using it at my desktop with my mini and 23" monitor.


The magic trackpad is a lot different than the trackpad on the MBP. It's bigger for one, and it's also setup at a slight angle. Makes for a whole different user experience.



> A mouse is a much better option. That's not set in my ways, that's my preference via experience using Macs since 1985.


LOL, if that's not set in your ways I don't know what is, the 1985 statement clinches it  How can you have experience with the magic trackpad if you've never tried it? As I state above it's not the same as the trackpad on a MBP ... same technology yes, but not the same experience using one. Also for me the gestures and extra capabilities (like momentum scrolling) make it indispensable for me.

I'm not saying that you'll love one if you try it, or even that you should like it and not complain ... you may still in fact prefer a mouse, but if you don't try it you'll never know for sure. Now I sound like my mom when I was a kid talking about turnip LOL.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mguertin said:


> The magic trackpad is a lot different than the trackpad on the MBP. It's bigger for one, and it's also setup at a slight angle. Makes for a whole different user experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said I tried it. I stuck a book under the front of my MBP to create the angle. Still didn't much care for it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Like I said I tried it. I stuck a book under the front of my MBP to create the angle. Still didn't much care for it.


SINC, I hate track pads as they are on Macbook Pros, I've never liked them.

But truth be told I think this new size and new functionality may be worth a try... I plan to at the closest Apple Store... and remember I hate track pads as I just prefer a mouse. Next time you have a chance maybe try one at at an Apple Store. That way you will know for sure if it doesn't suit you.

I think what mg and others have been saying is that the size in conjunction with the added functions makes for a different user experience from the track pad on a MacBook Pro. 

Nothing to lose by trying one out.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

TPCM said:


> The trackpad wa designed as a portable pointing device for laptops. Having one on a desktop makes no sense when you can have the luxury of a mouse. This whole apple fanboy attitude I find hilarious. Somewhat reminds me why I left the Mac.


Putting aside your unnecessarily, adversarial comments; a lot of people use laptops today and have become accustom to the trackpad as an input device. For them, the mouse is not the luxury but the hindrance. These people will find an external trackpad a luxury on a desktop. That's just one target audience. Another is people (probably mostly Apple users) who are becoming accustom to gestures from using things like Apple laptops, iPhones and iPads. These people want the same gesture support on a desktop system and Apple is now providing it.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

screature said:


> The first one looks like it was from the 91th century...  we have come a long way in a relatively short period of time.


91th (ninety-first), I dunno, I'll have to wait a bit, until we get there before I render a decision on that one. :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jamesB said:


> 91th (ninety-first), I dunno, I'll have to wait a bit, until we get there before I render a decision on that one. :lmao:


Whops! :lmao:

Fixed.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

JustAMacUser said:


> Putting aside your unnecessarily, adversarial comments; a lot of people use laptops today and have become accustom to the trackpad as an input device. For them, the mouse is not the luxury but the hindrance. These people will find an external trackpad a luxury on a desktop. That's just one target audience. Another is people (probably mostly Apple users) who are becoming accustom to gestures from using things like Apple laptops, iPhones and iPads. These people want the same gesture support on a desktop system and Apple is now providing it.


Lmfao. Gestures... Really?

-tpcm


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

TPCM said:


> Lmfao. Gestures... Really?
> 
> -tpcm


Yep, really. Lots of the default gestures are very useful and I'm sure there will be more of them coming in the future. Just the momentum scrolling alone is fantastic addition if you're like me and spend a lot of time scrolling back and forth through very long files, finder lists, etc.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Let him go mguertin. I'm guessing 15 yr. old


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

TPCM said:


> Lmfao. Gestures... Really?


Thanks for validating my previous comment.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

SINC said:


> Like I said, I love the trackpad on my MBP and use it 90% of the time, so yeah, I certainly have tried it.
> 
> But I wouldn't even consider using it at my desktop with my mini and 23" monitor.
> 
> A mouse is a much better option. That's not set in my ways, that's my preference via experience using Macs since 1985.


I despise the trackpads on all portables - I always get false clicks or mouse movements (messing things up) and thus always use a mouse with laptops/notebooks. With that said, I picked up a Magic Trackpad for my 24" iMac for the heck of it and find that I'm using it 99% of the time instead of the mouse. I find I move my hand far less than with a mouse and things just feel smoother and more responsive. Surprised the heck out of me as I expected things to be completely the opposite...


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I use a now old Logitech Cordless trackman both at home and at work. I'm thinking this giant trackpad may be nice in that I could lean back and change my posture. I have major soft tissue problems with my neck and back and even hands now since I spend 10 hours a day sitting doing computer work.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

BetterTouchTool + Magic track pad = heaven. So much custom gestures can be implemented. Right now I got a 5 finger swipe down to run my shutdown applescript for a quick shutdown , 5 finger swipe up to lock the computer, 5 finger swipe left to open safari, 5 finger swipe right to open mail. etc. this is great. I am throwing out my mouse for good. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

So I tried out the Magic Trackpad this Sunday at Sherway.

I have some mixed feelings about it. Overall I have always preferred a mouse to a trackpad; however, I found the Magic Trackpad significantly easier to use than other trackpads (including the one on a 2006 MacBook Pro I once had). The tracking speed was fantastic (I tried it on a 27" iMac, which is what I use regularly). My Magic Mouse tracking speed is absolutely horrible. I have to really crank it up using MagicPrefs to move across the screen. This contrasts with the trackpad; it was set at about 50% and moved quite easily with a single swipe.

The gesture support was great. I found myself wishing that the navigate and drag gestures (using three-fingers) could both be active (either with a key combination or another finger) at the same time. One thing I noticed was that I was able to rest my thumb on the bottom area of the trackpad and that didn't interfere with the regular one- and two-finger movement/scrolling.

One thing that bothered me was that I felt I always had to keep my hand and fingers elevated above the trackpad so I didn't accidentally execute a gesture or otherwise confuse the device when I simply wanted to move the mouse. On a laptop I would always rest my hand on the adjacent palm rest but with the external trackpad being raised it made that difficult. Apple's demo units are on a low table so using them is a bit unnatural (versus actually sitting at a desk); perhaps that would make a difference when using it?

Anyway, I did not pick one up at the time. The store was crazy busy! I want to try it again before making a decision.

Just thought I'd share my experience for those who haven't yet tried it but are curious.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, the low tables VS actually using it at a desk makes a big difference.

I picked one up for a friend on Tuesday, and since I work a couple of hours later than him he lent it to me after he left work so I could try it. Once I had adjusted my seat to be more ergonomic (useful for my wrists that are always on the edge of going carpal on me), and got used to not picking it up, not hugging it like a mouse, I got more relaxed and really got into using it and all the gestures.

That was enough to convince me, and the next morning I bought one for myself. 

Patrix.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

patrix said:


> That was enough to convince me, and the next morning I bought one for myself.


You're beginning to persuade me.


----------



## Peter.Gogolak (Feb 20, 2010)

Got mine yesterday and I am loving it!


----------

